

Does IBM suck for doing this? - ysekand

I was reading the contents of this page http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www-03.ibm.com&#x2F;software&#x2F;products&#x2F;en&#x2F;websphere-commerce-enterprise to find out more about IBM&#x27;s Websphere product. I was interrupted by a pop up chat window offering me help.<p>Here is how helpful they were, you be the judge!<p>you: Does WebSphere support business models that have retail, wholesale, independent brands and distributor arms?<p>Justin O.: Yes websphere would .<p>you: any case studies or live examples that you could point me to?<p>Justin O.: Are you looking at purchasing a websphere product ?<p>Justin O.: Can I have your name and company please ?<p>you: I am currently looking for what&#x27;s available in the market<p>you: any case studies or live examples that you could point me to?<p>Justin O.: Can I have your name and company please ?<p>you: can&#x27;t you just point me to case studies without getting my details? :)<p>Justin O.: Sorry , I couldn&#x27;t I need to comply with IBM&#x27;S Export and Compliance Regulations .<p>Justin O.: Please refer to our website .<p>you: I am not trying to be difficult but IBM&#x27;s Export and Compliance Regulations doesn&#x27;t allow you to point a potential customer to a case study or relevant information that would help him&#x2F;her to find further information about your product without getting their details?<p>Justin O.: I&#x27;m not trying to be difficult either , but we need to know who we are speaking to . Really sorry about this  There is relevant information on our web site re Websphere .<p>you: I am requesting you to point me to publicly available information about your product that demonstrates your product&#x27;s capabilities and you can&#x27;t do that without knowing my details.<p>you: Thanks for your help.<p>Justin O.: Again apologies , have a nice day .<p>you: You too. Bye<p>Chat InformationChat session has been terminated by the IBM representative.
======
sheraz
Yes, it sucks. This is not a support chat but rather a lead generation one.
They are so quick to get you on the phone with sales people it is crazy.

The upside is that if you want to demo their products, the right reseller can
make it happen.

I find their site quite frustrating. So many liks are either broken or lead to
a sign-in, sign-up, or contact pages.

You might get more traction with a local/regional reseller. Just be prepared
for the barrage of email and follow-up calls.

~~~
ysekand
That's not the way to get customers, in fact it's the quickest way of driving
potential customers away.

Why do you need my personal details? Why can't you just tell me about your
product and how it could help me!

Selfish.

~~~
sheraz
I think IBM has a problem in that, as a company, they do not know how to sell
to smaller fish. Chances are that you already have a relationship with IBM or
a vendor, and that is how you get information on new products or upgrades.

My guess is that $5k / year for a product does not "move the needle" to reach
sales quotas. Therefore, there is no incentive to talk to small shops.

